# Ebony and Bandits Litter



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Here are the 3 girls i kept. I had to remove some as she couldnt cope with all of them all when they were born.
Ebony is Black and tan pied, Bandit is agouti pied

Asuming she is broken Argent, i know dad carrys the pink eye gene so will have to wait for her eyes to open to see.

















The little girl how had her tail damaged when mum got overwhelmed, i wasnt going to keep her but she has the sweetest face.
Im assuming is broken dove, she looks too light for black so will again have to waite for her eyes to open to see.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and the little star of the litter, an agouit pied

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I love the shape of the markings on that agouti pied! Really fantastically clean demarcation lines, but not the straight curves you normally see, very intricate.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! I love the chunky tails. That little agouti looks like a nice bright reddish color, which I love as well. It 's almost light enough to be mistaken for cinnamon. Very pretty!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

wunderfull litter


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, the agouit is realy something, when im with the mice i cant help but look at her. Im glad im getting some better tails as my last litter had thin tails. Wonder how her ear set will turn out. Im in two minds about keeping the agouti, ive got someone waiting on girls from me and she was going to go as a pet with her sisters but i realy like her eventhough she doesnt fit my colour breeding projects. I may let them have her sisters and retire one of my older girls and keep her.

Mum is doing much better with them and is compleatly fine with me playing with them, dad is taking his role seriously and keeps them warm and checks out what im doing with them, and any noise from the house and he is there like lightning. Ive left him in as it took ebony like 4-5 months to get pregnant so i want to see how long it will take her to get pregnant again, as i had plans for her to be a stud buck compainon as i was hoping she was barren rather than a fussy lady mouse. I know they can breed after having the litter but if she continues to be fussy and doesnt get pregnant for a while she can still be my stud buck compaion. If she has lost her fussyness she will have to join the rest of the girls.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't blame you, what a beautiful baby!


----------

